# Scope for AR15



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe someone can help me, I am looking for a good scope for my RRA LAR-15, and I am not sure what to look at: 

I am looking for the following

Close shots roughly 25-50 yds
Longest shot probably around 150 yds

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a Leupold 1x4 with a heavy shotgun reticle on a 44 carbine that is my heavy brush gun for deer and hogs. Max range about 150 yards. But most shots are up close as you say. Can pick up my targets very quick with that heavy reticle. And if they are close or moving no problem. 

Might even consider an old school Redfield Widefield 1.75x5. ......I just like those for close shots like that.  old school cool.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

There are a lot of 1-4x scope options. Also 2-8x. Vortex is making a 1-6x now as well. 
Vortex
Nikon 
Leupold 
Burris
Bushnell etc. 
kinda depends on budget.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Vortex Strike Eagle (1-6x) has been my most popular AR scope lately.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 4-12x40 Nikon Prostaff on my RRA Operator. Mounted it on a Burris P.E.P.R quick detach mount. 

Works great.


----------



## MathGeek (Feb 3, 2016)

I've shot a lot of deer at 15-25 yards with scopes that only go down to 3x or 4x. It works well enough, but in hindsight, target acquisition would me much faster with a 2x.

Placing shots really well at 150 yards (neck, head, varmint, through a window in vegetation) benefits from at least 7x.

So I would tend to recommend a variable 2-7x. A couple of our family's rifles have Leupold 2-7x scopes that have served very well, and we have about a dozen Leupolds in higher magnifications that have never failed us, and we've been usin Leupolds for about 20 years. I think we've owned a few other brands over that time, and they have all failed us in one way or the other.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

What's your price range

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wpeschel (Jul 14, 2015)

Acog ta11


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

There are even some quality 1-8x's out there. If you want to shoot fast and close, don't get anything without a clear 1x option. I have a Burris 1-4x and still shoot 500yd plates with it.


----------



## cdc3660 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Vortex*

I have the Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 for sale pm me for more details


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

An Aimpoint Micro will hit anything accurately out to 100 yards without magnification.

I find it perfect for hunting the woods or stalking pigs in thick cover. 

A flip up 3X magnifier will help if needed for shots out to 150. A quick detach mount on the 3X makes it easy to slap on/off depending on your hunting situation


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

ACOG the way to go super clear, zero paralax


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

1x4 1x6 1x8 2x8 scopes ..... 1MOA or 2MOA red dots ALL good out to 200yrds , just practice with what you put on top.Of course you will get better accuracy with magnified optics.Don't forget about a good trigger on your weapon , that helps also for a clean humane kill.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Check out the Burris 1.5-6x42 MTAC. it has a 42mm obj. and a 30 mil tube. Its illuminated and by the stats should give about the best light transmission as you could want. I plan on getting one of these as soon as I can for my AR for low light/night pig hunting. Seems like the perfect scope for my application for 400 bucks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

mlw85547 said:


> Check out the Burris 1.5-6x42 MTAC. it has a 42mm obj. and a 30 mil tube. Its illuminated and by the stats should give about the best light transmission as you could want. I plan on getting one of these as soon as I can for my AR for low light/night pig hunting. Seems like the perfect scope for my application for 400 bucks.


Good marketing about light transmission but the scope gathers more light than your eye can accept....so you won't see the benefit as much as you think.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

24lonestars said:


> ACOG the way to go super clear, zero paralax


i have the TA31RCOM4 (USMC ACOG), and it is parallax free @ 100 yards. The Army requires their ACOG to be parallax free at 300.

I had mine serviced last year and was very pleased with the customer service at Trijicon. They charged the tritium and replaced all the internal adjustment components.

I asked for the invoice, but they never invoiced me.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If I ever get around to building a 6.8 upper for my AR lower then I would definitely look at a 1 X 6 by Vortex strike eagle (mentioned earlier) or if you have a little chunk of change then there are some really nice 1X6 scopes out there also like leupold's VX6.

But if your shots are mainly 25 to 50 or even 100 yards then no magnification is needed and a red dot will work well.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

You really don't need a scope with an AR-15.


----------



## Em1_crew (May 13, 2016)

Vortex PST 1-4 is what i have on my warsport. I had a aimpoint T1 and out passed a 100 my groups weren't very good


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

24lonestars said:


> ACOG the way to go super clear, zero paralax


X's 2 and no batteries required. Also adjust to varying light conditions and have the ballistics built in too.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*$0.02*

I put a Leupold VXâ€¢HOG 1-4x20mm with their "Pig Plex" reticle on one of my .300 blk outs
I like it.....


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

JrBass said:


> Maybe someone can help me, I am looking for a good scope for my RRA LAR-15, and I am not sure what to look at:
> 
> I am looking for the following
> 
> ...


scopes and other optics are so finicky, I suggest, for the range you are shooting, just use your fixed sights or install Magpul Mbus flip up sights and learn to use them. Military trains to shoot iron sights out to 500 yards. They work every time regardless of conditions


----------



## Bighorn338 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Vortex Diamond Back*

:texasflag
I'm putting a Diamondback 4x16 on mine. I would recommend the 2" offset canitlever mount as well.


----------

